# Pressure Canner Recommendations



## FlaGuitarGrl (Feb 19, 2012)

So, I'm in the market to purchase a pressure canner. I want to do more than what my water bath can accomplish, including soups and meats. I don't own a pressure cooker, and I heard that you can use a pressure canner as a cooker, too (but that it doesn't work the other way around - you can't use a cooker as a canner).
I'm curious to know the brand of pressure canner that you use. How big (16-quart or 23-quart)? What material is it made of (are they all aluminum?). Did it come with all of the parts you needed, or did you have to purchase additional parts? (I was looking at a Presto online, but it was recommending that you buy a weight - it didn't come with it.) Would you recommend your brand/model?
Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

I like my Mirro 22qt. canner. It comes with three pressure knobs (5, 10, 15 pounds) and two dividers so you can double stack your pints. I like it and yes, I'd recommend it. Haven't had any issues with it at all. I do also use mine as strictly a canner, I don't cook in it at all, although it says you can except for a few things that you absolutely can't cook in it. Sorry, not sure that came out right, but just took a pain pill. LOL. I'm kinda seeing double right now!


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I love my presto 23 qt. It comes with everything you need, but you may want to buy the weights and a second shelf to do a second layer of jars. I also like to have extras of the wearable parts around as a just in case.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a presto also. it is a double canner. I can put double the pint jars in it. it has a dial gage. dials need to be checked every so often. 
I use it to can green beans and have also canned soup.


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been eyeing the 23 quart Presto. People rave about it online (Amazon's customer feedback section), but they all say the same thing about making sure to purchase the weights.
That's why I wondered about the Mirro brand and what others on HT like to use.
Thanks for the feedback. Please keep the recommendations coming. I'm going to do my research.


----------



## Feisty Farm (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the 23 quart presto as well. Mine does not have a gauge, just the weights, and I love it! No need to stand around making sure that it stays at 10 lbs pressure, etc! I have 2. One I got off of ebay, and another at a flea market (both new in a box for under $30). I know that this model can be purchased at Walmart. LOVE IT though! I know most people prefer the All American, but I could buy 5 Prestos for the price of one of them, and IMO, get the same results.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

The best canners on the market are the All American canners. You can't beat them. They are the cadillac of canners. They come complete with everything you need.

I would never trade mine for another brand, even if given to me.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

I have the AA Model 921. I've never owner any other brand of pressure canner so I cannot say which is truly better. What I do know is that I've been extremely impressed with the Model 192; it's solid, heavy, very durable and had metal to metal contact between the body and the lid---so no gaskets to replace. Comes with both dial and weighed gauge and two racks to double stack. I've used it several time from canning chicken breasts to green beans with no problems or issues. You have to remember to coat the bevel of the lid with petroleum jelly routinely before use---just a very light application! 

The Model 921 is just the right size for what we use it for. Not too small, not too big for our gas stove top. It is heavy, but it has to be for what it is. 

If you're going to be investing in a pressure canner/cooker, find one on the internet for a good deal (Amazon.com has the Model 921 on sale for $199.99 with FREE SHIPPING. That's a great price!) and just go for it. With inflation creeping in our wallets every day, it's a valuable asset to have in your home. 

Hope this helps your decision. Take care and happy pressure canning!

elinor


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Love my AA's wouldn't buy anything else! Made in the USA too!!


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I started out with a Presto 16qt. I loved it right up until I got my All American 921. Wow, the AA is so much nicer to use. I love not having the gasket, I love having the dial gauge AND the weight, I love being able to see when it's nearly up to pressure so I can turn the flame down a bit. I think I get less seal failures because I can control the pressure better. 

I love being able to see how much further the pressure needs to come down before I can open it. I have kids and milk cows and it's nice to see "Oh, I've got to come down another 5 pounds, I've got time to go feed the chickens then." It just seems more civilized than the weight-only canners.

In fact, I love the 921 so much I just ordered the 930 so I can run two canners simultaneously and get done twice as fast.


----------

